# 24d on orchard grass



## petty (Jul 30, 2011)

hi was just wondering if any body had any advice on spraying 24d on newly seeded og fields, i planted last fall and had a somewhat good stand, but have some pesty weeds to get rid of


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

What kind of weeds? And where are you?

Ralph


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in same situation. I believe as long as the O grass is established with atleast 3 leaves it's ok to spray w/ 2,4-D. But i'm knew to all this also, I'm curious if i can spray w/ 2,4 D and if it's ok to spread some Urea on it?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, it's OK to spray 2,4D on established OG. But, here in Illinois, it's a little early to be spraying. When was it planted?

As far as urea, I just put out mine last Friday. Perfect timing, Spread it Friday, had rain Saturday night and all day Sunday -- 1 inch.

Ralph


----------



## farmin14 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow. Jealous. You guys are far ahead of us. We still have a foot of snow and 14 inches tomorrow.


----------

